# Dim Sum



## Gossie (Nov 23, 2007)

I love the pictures!!!!!  Mouth waters even when I'm not hungry. 

http://dimsumtimes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bilby (Nov 23, 2007)

I haven't been to many dim sum/yum cha restaurants but there was very little in the menus or pictures that were familiar! most of the dishes here have seemed to be quite simple to me. I always order the deep fried squid tentacles and the BBQ pork steamed buns when I go, using them as a standard to compare against. Mind you, I normall only put in requests to the table as I normally dine with people who go frequently and know EXACTLY what they want.  I really like that cos I get to try different things.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 23, 2007)

We don't have dim sum around here.   :-( 

But when I used to live in California.  We went at least once a month.  Didn't the pictures look DELICIOUS, tho?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 23, 2007)

Definitely! I'm hungry but it's just about bedtime.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok, I did bedtime, and I still want Dim Sum.  LoL


----------



## Bilby (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmm, just had toast and Vegemite for brekky and washing down with a glass of milk and an espresso straw.  Can't quite get to the "dim sum" space yet!!LOL


----------



## Gossie (Nov 23, 2007)

It's around 6pm here, I'm already in the dim sum mood, just no dim sum.  LoL  We're having pork cooked in delicious apple cider.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I washed my dinner down with apple cider last night, so I am almost with you Gossie!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 23, 2007)

LoL   Apple Cider all gone now.  


What kinds of dim sum have you tried?


----------



## QSis (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmmm, interesting!   Looks like the poster in that link lives and eats dim sum in Massachusetts.

The first restaurant, Yangtzee River, may be the one in W. Bridgewater.  I've never heard of any of the others, but the pictures from the Green Tea in Newton have piqued my interest in seeking out that restaurant!

Lee


----------



## Gossie (Nov 23, 2007)

I live about 3 to 4 hours away from those places.  However, my DH has relatives in MA, and when we go to visit, I will definitely plan dim sum in my visit.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Gossie said:


> LoL Apple Cider all gone now.
> 
> 
> What kinds of dim sum have you tried?


Don't know all the names for them but apart from the two that I already mentioned yam cakes prawns in bean curd wrappers, steamed  prawn dumplings and a fried version, little parcels of minced pork and prawn, century egg porrige, and a heap of other things that I can't think of. Like I said, I don't usually order. I often go with Chinese/Malaysians and they grab what they think we will all enjoy.  I was going to try the chicken feet on one occasion but they looked so unappetising with the bits of feathers on them, that I gave them a miss. There was also a pork spareribs in blackbean sauce that I gave a big miss - they looked so fatty and horrid. I don't eat pork very often so it had to fight harder to impress me than other dishes.  They also usually get mango puddings and custard tarts but I don't have a sweet tooth so gave them a big miss.  Some of the restaurants we go to we get to order from the menu and others are just the trolley.  I prefer the order variety as the food comes out freshly cooked and you get what you want.  The trolley service can be slow and you miss dishes or some of them are no longer hot. Tepid deep fried stuff is not very tasty.

It's been a while so I will have to organise my friend to go with me soon.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Don't know all the names for them but apart from the two that I already mentioned yam cakes prawns in bean curd wrappers, steamed  prawn dumplings and a fried version, little parcels of minced pork and prawn, century egg porrige, and a heap of other things that I can't think of. Like I said, I don't usually order. I often go with Chinese/Malaysians and they grab what they think we will all enjoy.  I was going to try the chicken feet on one occasion but they looked so unappetising with the bits of feathers on them, that I gave them a miss. There was also a pork spareribs in blackbean sauce that I gave a big miss - they looked so fatty and horrid. I don't eat pork very often so it had to fight harder to impress me than other dishes.  They also usually get mango puddings and custard tarts but I don't have a sweet tooth so gave them a big miss.  Some of the restaurants we go to we get to order from the menu and others are just the trolley.  I prefer the order variety as the food comes out freshly cooked and you get what you want.  The trolley service can be slow and you miss dishes or some of them are no longer hot. Tepid deep fried stuff is not very tasty.
> 
> It's been a while so I will have to organise my friend to go with me soon.



Please keep in mind that's it's been about 15 years since I've been in California, so maybe a little harder to remember.  

I've had all of what you had but the yams, even had what you didn't have, they were YUMMY.   The chicken feet are not supposed to have feathers on them, so it was wise not to eat them. LoL   They are supposed to be cooked in some kind of black bean sauce, I think.  I don't like beans, but the taste of the chicken and the beans, AWESOME!!!   My favorite is a rice noodle with shrimp or prawn (or even morsels of other meats), trifolded and snips of green onion and a bit of oil drizzled over the top. MY FAVORITE!!!!!  and that's why I want to go back.   Also, the egg tart you mentioned (pronounced DONE TAH), another tasty little treat.  

I know I asked, but now I'm drooling. LoL


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

While I was shopping I picked up a packet of chicken and mushroom potstickers because of you!  Not authentic but not too bad in their own right.  Personally I prefer the Japanese seafood gyoza which is a similar dish.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL   I'm sorry!!!     Occasionally I do the same thing, just to pass the cravings!!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah, its okay. I often have some snack type food in the freezer for those meals when I just can't be bothered and don't want to really eat anything, just pick.  Otherwise it's just full of fish, meat and veges.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

in other words, it's good for you!! ;0)


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah but it means effort!!! I often have expended my energy before it gets to dinner time.  I started early today so I constructed two dishes! But nothing that came from the freezer!! LOL


----------



## qmax (Nov 25, 2007)

Gimme da chicken feet.  All that garlic and soy braised skin and gelatinous goodness.  Yum!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 26, 2007)

qmax said:


> Gimme da chicken feet.  All that garlic and soy braised skin and gelatinous goodness.  Yum!





*YEA!!!!!!



*


----------



## linguini (Mar 2, 2009)

Shiu My is one of my favourites.  I love chicken feet too.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 2, 2009)

Bilby said:


> Don't know all the names for them but apart from the two that I already mentioned yam cakes prawns in bean curd wrappers, steamed prawn dumplings and a fried version, little parcels of minced pork and prawn, century egg porrige, and a heap of other things that I can't think of. Like I said, I don't usually order. I often go with Chinese/Malaysians and they grab what they think we will all enjoy. I was going to try the chicken feet on one occasion but they looked so unappetising with the bits of feathers on them, that I gave them a miss. There was also a pork spareribs in blackbean sauce that I gave a big miss - they looked so fatty and horrid. I don't eat pork very often so it had to fight harder to impress me than other dishes. They also usually get mango puddings and custard tarts but I don't have a sweet tooth so gave them a big miss. Some of the restaurants we go to we get to order from the menu and others are just the trolley. I prefer the order variety as the food comes out freshly cooked and you get what you want. The trolley service can be slow and you miss dishes or some of them are no longer hot. Tepid deep fried stuff is not very tasty.
> 
> It's been a while so I will have to organise my friend to go with me soon.


 
I don't know all the names but the
Turnip Cake (not Yam) is Low bot goh - made with daikon
There is a Yam cake (not shown) - it is much darker in color 
Wu Tau Goh-
Spareribs in dark sauce - pi gwat
Century egg porrige (congee) - Pay don sau yook jook
Braised chicken feet - Foong Jow

We are lucky in Brooklyn - 1 large and 2 small Chinatowns - lots and
lots of Dim Sum houses - always jam packed Weekends at 11. 
I'll ask my wife to name the others - she is nee Tang Lai Fun.
All my names are Cantonese - Mandarin would be different.


----------

